# Worlds Greatest Hobby - San Antonio



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Has anyone been to th WGH show (San Antonio) or planning on going?
I am contemplating the drive over from Houston but the "Greater Houston Train Show" is the same day and is literally 1/2 mile from the house. I don't want to drive 3+ hours if the show is a bust for large scale.

Both shows are Feb 21st... Maybe I will hit up the local show in the a.m. and then head to San Antonio and catch the 2nd day of the WGH.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

There you go! Now _that_ sounds like a plan!!


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

The San Antonio Garden Raliroad Society will be there at the Texas Transportation Museum booth but we aren't going to set up and run. 
The organizers wouldn't give us the space we need. They were more than happy to sell it to us! As far as we know there will not be a lot of large scale there.
Jim Shutt
SAGRES


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you for the info Jim.

I may ride over just for the heck of it then. Leaving all larger scale expectations at home... thereby being surprised by anything large scale and appreciated it more.
If nothing else it is a weekend away with the wife and that is a good thing


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

There will be some large scale folks there as they have committed to do the shows. When it was here we had quite a few G scale folks showing there products. later RJD


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

I watched them load in for the show yesterday. Lots of Aristo,Bachmann, and USA train boxes. No idea what the prices will be , but they will have lots of large scale. 
Jim Shutt 
SAGRES


----------

